# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Small timber profiles supplier wanted

## Dylan33

My wife is restoring timber furniture and I'm trying to find a supplier of small timber trim / profiles. Corbels, finials, motifs etc.   does anyone know of any web sites that can help us?  Thanks in advance. Dylan33.

----------


## r3nov8or

My local Mitre 10 has an excellent range of mouldings and trims. Not too sure about finials etc though

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Plenty of wholesalers in this space. A. Lewis comes to mind...

----------

